# المنتدى قسم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت و ملحقاتهم قسم البرامج والشروحات  Kaspersky Rescue Disk 10.0.31.4 اصدار 2013 اسطوانة الطوارىء كاسبر سكاى لازالة الفيروس

## mohamed73

Kaspersky Rescue Disk 10.0.31.4 data 2013/03/03  اصدار 2013 اسطوانة الطوارىء كاسبر سكاى لازالة الفيروسات المستعصية من  خلال الدوس دون تاثير على النظام الخاص بك         فائدة مثل هذا القرص ..أننا سنقلع من خلاله و نشغل  برنامج الكاسبر و نقوم بفحص البارتشنات و الملفات و معالجة الأمر و نكون  وفرنا على انفسنا مشكله الفورمات و فقد ملفاتنا التي نحن بحاجة لها وفى بعض  الأحيان يكون مثبت لدينا برنامج حمايه آخر غير الكاسبر ونود أن نفحص  الملفات بالكاسبر فهذه الأسطوانه تغنينا عن أذالة البرنامج الآخر والفحص  بالكاسبر من خلاله بعد تحميل الملف سينتج ملف ISO قم بحرقه على CD واحتفظ  به اذا واجهتك اي مشكلة قم بادخاله بمشغل السيديهات مع الأخذ فى الأعتبار  أن تكون أعدادت أقلاع الجهاز لديك من خلال السى دى   Kaspersky Rescue Disk is the solution to remove viruses and other  malicious software, which can not be removed Anti Virus program or  malware removal tools in normal computer operation mode.  Kaspersky Rescue Disk main task is detected viruses and malware and  removed through several orders a few which put a rescue disk in the  computer, then choose Settings driver disk and then the hard process  inspection and virus detection and removal is final and cleanse computer  from other malicious files that led to stagnation and disabled.  Explanation run a rescue disk and how to detect and remove viruses  through graphic mode : Boot your computer from Kaspersky Rescue Disk in  graphic mode and In the bottom left hand corner of the screen click on  the button and select Kaspersky Rescue Disk from the open menu and  Update antivirus databases of Kaspersky Rescue Disk and To do this, go  to the My Update Center tab and click on the Start update button and  Wait until databases are updated and Go to the Objects Scan tab and  Check the boxes next to objects to be scanned for viruses and By  default, Kaspersky Rescue Disk scans Disk boot sectors and Hidden  startup objects and Click on the Start Objects Scan button and Once the scan process is  complete and malicious objects are detected, the application will asks  you to select the action to be performed with detected threats. You can  select one of the following actions: Disinfect. After an object is disinfected you will be able to work with  it. Quarantine. If the scan of quarantined objects after update option  is enabled in the application settings, quarantined objects will be  rescanned after each databases update and as soon as objects are  disinfected they will be available to work with. Delete. You can delete  infected objects if disinfection fails. Info about deleted objects will  be displayed in the report.  Explanation run a rescue disk and how to detect and remove viruses  through text mode : Load computer with Kaspersky Rescue Disk 10 in text  mode. In the main menu of the loaded file manager Midnight Commander use  the arrows to select the required scan type and press the Enter key on  the keyboard (or on the keyboard press the symbol located on the left on  the Midnight Commander window). Kaspersky Lab experts recommend to scan  autostart objects in turn (for this, press s on the keyboard) and the  boot sector (press B on the keyboard). When the scan is over, update the  ant-virus databases of Kaspersky Rescue Disk. For this, select Start  update in the main menu of Midnight Commander and press either Enter or u  on the keyboard.  Kaspersky Rescue Disk 10 allows performing the following actions:  Configure objects scan settings:  change security level change actions to be performed on detected objects create a scan scope change types of objects to be scanned limit scan time configure scan of compound files change a scan method set default settings  Configure databases update settings:  select an update source specify proxy-server settings specify regional settings roll back to previous databases  Configure additional settings:  select detection of specific threat types create a trusted zone configure notifications settings specify time of storing reports specify time of storing Quarantine and Backup objects Create a report on scan and update tasks. View statistics about applican's functioning.       
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## u_farahat

الى مزيد من التقدم والرقى

----------


## HamadaNightMan

:Smile:  Very Good

----------

